# Asus N10E ADSL Router- slow speeds - Need Help



## user28 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I purchased this Asus DSL-N10 150 Mbps wireless ADSL router for my BSNL Broadband connection. The looks of this router are good, but the router interface sucks and very confusing. It took some time to configure it to my needs and all is setup now. Though my BSNL connection is 4Mbps speed (plan), i hardly get more than 2.50 max. When contacted BSNL the guys came up with their router and routinely checked and told that there was no problem and my router had the problem. Though i do not trust those guys completely, i thought of checking the router my self. Though i am not an expert at these router values, please let me know if something is wrong with the router or with the BSNL line itself. 

I don't know why i am not able to attach png files. It says copy/move of file failed.

System
Alias Name     DSL-N10E
Uptime(hh:mm:ss)     0 0:48:3
Firmware Version     V2.1.16_APAC
DSP Version     2920bc12
DSL
Operational Status     T1.413
Upstream Speed     768 kbps
Downstream Speed     2400 kbps 



DownstreamUpstreamHlin Scale114790Loop Attenuation(dB)19.68.3Signal Attenuation(dB)19.68.1SNR Margin(dB)6.411.9Attainable Rate(Kbps)12132747Output Power(dBm)15.19.0



Sorry posted like this as i could not attach images.

Please help me get the proper speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2014)

adsl router is fine,it is your low snr values which are causing issues.these should be 15 or above for a stable connection.low snr values indicate some issue with line/connector.check for any loose joint/cut/dust/rust on all connecting ports(router,adsl splitter,phone box etc).as for getting 4mbps speed your downstream speed should set at ~4096kbps(currently it is 2400kbps) & requires a speed setting at local exchange(by default speed is set at ~2048kbps) along with a problem free line.


----------



## user28 (Mar 6, 2015)

Restarting the thread again with the same problem. Please help. 

My internet speed seems to be slow. My plan is a 4 Mbps plan. When i had complained to BSNL, they repaired something at their underground cable and later told me that i am now getting 5.01 Mbps. 
Though speedtest.net and BSNL's own speed test site(Welcome to BROADBAND NOC UTILITY PORTAL:5 * Intranet) is showing speeds upto 5.60 Mbps fluctuating between 4.2 and 5.60 Mbps
speedtest.net is showing speeds upto 5.01 Mbps and fluctuating between 4.20 and 5.01 Mbps

But testmy.net is never showing speeds more than 1 Mbps. The lowest it showed is 504 Kbps.

Here are my ADSL statistics from the modem.

Alias Name 	DSL-N10E
Uptime(day hh:mm:ss) 	0 0:57:28
Date/Time 	Fri Mar 6 10:18:3 2015
Firmware Version 	V2.1.20_EU
DSP Version 	2920bc12
DSL
Operational Status 	G992.5
Upstream Speed 	1021 kbps
Downstream Speed 	8191 kbps




Looking at the Modem SNR status, i believe i am not getting the actual speeds. But different results from the different sites are confusing me. Is my Modem at fault here or what the BSNL guys are saying is true?

Can any body guide me please.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2015)

first of all stop blindly trusting speed test sites.just download some big setup file from microsoft site using some download manager & after it finishes see the avg download speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

You have a downstream value of 8191 kbps, and since your plan is for 4 mbps, don't you think its ok? If speedtest.net is showing it 5 mbps, then what is the problem?


----------



## user28 (Mar 7, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],
Then why is testmy.net showing different speeds no where close to other sites?
If the downstream is set to 8191 kbps. Then why i am i getting speed close to 5.2 or 5.5 mbps but not nearer to 8Mbps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

ISP's won't let you use the 100% of allotted bandwidth unless its a dedicated line.


----------



## user28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Agreed. We cannot use 100% of the bandwidth. But my question here is why are different sites showing different speeds? Looking at the modem's SNR and attentuation values, should i escalate my complaint with BSNL? Whats my next step now?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2015)

did you try my suggestion?


----------



## user28 (Mar 7, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you try my suggestion?



can you suggest me any good download manager?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

user28 said:


> can you suggest me any good download manager?



Free Download Manager or IDM.


----------



## user28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you.

Got a call from BSNL guys stating that they had changed a cable and asked me to check.
Just now i had added the Extension to my Firefox -- Download Manager (S3) 3.09 and started to download a 55 MB file from Microsoft.com.
It showed an average speed of 418 KBps. so i guess i am getting 3.5+ Mbps speed. Is this enough or should i try downloading a more larger file?

If this is correct, still the values from my modem puzzles me. Here are the current values



- - - Updated - - -

Adding to my above post, the BSNL guys also said that this is the last they can do and they cannot do anything beyond that to increase the speed and decrease the attenuation except for changing the underground cable which is already 20+ years old. 

So now i am thinking of moving to the FTH (Fiber to home) solution. But i am completely clueless on what it is and how it works and what equipment BSNL gives. They said something like ONT modem along with 4 hours of backup (not sure if this is an UPS) which applies to the same plan as my ADSL along with an additional monthly rental of 150 rupees.

Now i am not sure if this ONT device is wireless or not and again if i am to buy a wireless router or my existing wireless ADSL router will work as a router.

As I do not have good faith in BSNL modems/routers, can anybody suggest what i need to buy for this fiber connection and what would be the cost and how to set up them. BSNL is charging 500 rupees for installation and the outright purchase of the ONT device is Rs.18000/- !!

I am open to buying online.

I found this in tplink india site... 1-Port Gigabit GPON Terminal TX-6610 - Welcome to TP-LINK
Not sure about the cost as well as if this is the correct one for my need.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2015)

FTTH is optical fiber connection to home.just think of it as lan wire but using light rays to carry data.on the other hand in my opinion you are worrying unnecessarily.FTTH is meant for 100mbps+ connections & the BSNL plan you are using is FUP 4mbps plan where after crossing 15/20gb your speed gets reduced to a measly 512kbps.in fact i recommend getting 1445 plan with 1mbps UL if you can afford it.


----------



## user28 (Mar 7, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
so you are saying that i am getting the right speed now?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes buddy. See almost 3 different points show a normal connection and only one is low. So by logic which is wrong?

Don't worry, you are OK. Now go ahead and finish those 20 GBs fast and join our 512 Kbps club


----------



## user28 (Mar 23, 2015)

Friends,

The internet speed is back. Thank you all for your suggestions. But now the router started giving problems. It started to reset itself to factory defaults. Wifi keeps disconnecting every 3 hours. I had updated to the latest firmware but it did not help. Asus did not release any firmware after january 2014. Contacting Asus support did not help much as they only suggested to update firmware which i had already did and hence yielded no result. 

The wifi range also is not covering my entire 1600 sft 3BHK home. Definitely something is wrong with the router and i do not have the time and patience to make frequent visits to the service center. I decided to purchase a new router. Based on the forum members recommendations, TPlink w8968 seems to get the first place. But I had two concerns with that.
1) The design which had openings on the top attracts a lot of dust as our house is located just by the main road and is very dusty. We had a lot of dust problem and cleaning the modem daily is not an option for me. Covering the top with a paper or cover may not be an effective solution. (If any member had any idea of custom modding the modem, let me know....  )
2) I don't have any 3G modems and so all the features of W8968 are not useful to me. And also i do not like the white color much, so i selected 2 models: W8960N and W8101G.

Please let me know your opinion on these models. 

And as for the wifi range,  i decided to purchase a seperate 10dbi antenna and attach to the modem, but not sure which brand antenna to buy. I had read in one of the thread as the member purchased a comfast 10dBi antenna and attached to the W8951ND modem, but did not write about the end result. Tplink is not having 10 dBi antenna. So not yet decided on which one to buy. Summing up my needs are as follows:

1) A good modem wifi router which had an easy cleaning aspect with a plain top design.(Not strictly compulsory. If no other go then i will purchase the one based on your recommendations)
2) Wifi range which can cover my 1600 sft home.
3) Cleaning the modem should be easy.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Flipkart is selling W8968 for Rupees 1686. Two days ago I saw the same modem selling in Flipkart for Rupees 1750. Is this a good deal from Flipkart or locally will it be more less?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2015)

flipkart prices for tp-link products are usually lower.as for dust issue you are in best position to judge but as far as cleaning the modem goes you can only clean the exterior which is of not much use in your case as dust inside modem is the real issue.you can PM the member to ask about antenna performance(i am assuming it is [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]).


----------



## user28 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you whitestar_999.

what do you suggest if not Tplink? My budget is upto 2.5K.
My only concern with TPlink is the design problem and nothing else.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 24, 2015)

user28 said:


> Thank you whitestar_999.
> 
> what do you suggest if not Tplink? My budget is upto 2.5K.
> My only concern with TPlink is the design problem and nothing else.


Read the PM i sent back to you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm also using W8968 *24*7* without covering the top. Those holes help in keeping it cool. As for dust, I clean it on a monthly basis by blowing air into the holes.


----------



## user28 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is the Tplink W8960N available anywhere? Its not avilable with any of the online sellers


----------



## user28 (Apr 23, 2015)

Is the Tplink W8960N available? I like the blue colour of the device more than that of the white coloured ones.


----------



## user28 (Apr 27, 2015)

Need to change the router now as i am no where satisfied with the Asus router. If i connect 3 mobile phones and PC at the same time it slows down to a crawl. Though Pc connected directly through cable is ok to some extent, all the wirelessly connected clients get a speed of 10Kbps on the average even while trying to download a 4 MB file and no PC is not downloading anything at that time.
The wireless signal also fluctuates rapidly and never stable but never disconnects though. The wireless signal strength is not able to connect my entire 1600 SqFt apartment. I am using 40MHz frequency in channel 13.
The situation did not change even when used 20 Mhz or 20/40 MHz.
Also there is no firmware update from Asus since Jan 2014 and i think they stopped updating the firmware. This router also has no ddwrt or openwrt custom firmware support since this router is based on Realtek RT8196C platform and having only 4MB flash and 16 MB RAM (not sure if these are the exact values but atleast nearer may be?).

So time for a good wifi adsl modem router now and my budget is upto 3K. Custom firmware support a must and dual band required. A quick search and was able to find Netgear DGN2200

Any suggestions and advices?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2015)

as far as i know no adsl router available here(& even most of the ones available abroad) is supported by ddwrt or openwrt.getting a cheap wired modem & a good wifi router is better option.


----------



## user28 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes...I too thought of that option..but i have very little space to accomodate two devices. 
How about Netgear DGN2200 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2015)

it is your money so your choice but i will never recommend buying an adsl wifi router with lesser features which is costlier by more than Rs.1000(W8968 has more features & available for 1665 at the moment).


----------



## user28 (Apr 28, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
Can you give a brief comparision of both the routers for reference? So that I will get a good understanding of what is present and what is present and useful?
BTW Netgear DGN2200 is supported by openwrt.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2015)

w8968 has 3g usb modem support & you can check the features in details by trying emulator on tp-link india site.also from whatever i read installing openwrt on Netgear DGN2200 is not a piece of cake & in fact may prove to be very complicated for a typical user.also Netgear DGN2200 does not have mac spoofing/cloning option(must for those using cable broadband) & printer sharing via usb port while tp-link has both.


----------



## user28 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for all the suggestions. [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]...Finally went ahead and purchased a W8968. Started configuring today. For security purpose i had configured the following.
1) Hide SSID
2) DISABLE WPS
3) Disable DHCP Server
4) Enable MAC filtering for wireless
5) WPA2 Password

Anything i am missing?

Another question is though my mobile is a wieless n device it is only connecting at 72 Mbps. Why?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2015)

that is fine.as for connecting speed it will always be much less than "150/300 mbps" because of overhead & non-ideal conditions.


----------



## user28 (Sep 18, 2015)

Modded the exteriors of my router to my taste. I did not go for any kind of fancies but a simple plain design. The answer to my previous posts of dust problem. I do not keep it on 24x7 and use it only when required. Hence no heating problem.

Total cost= 80 Rupees and 3 hours of time.

Check the image below.


----------

